# Günstiger dice/ln2 Pot



## PCGH_Willi (10. Januar 2016)

*Günstiger dice/ln2 Pot*

Moin moin, 

Kennt irgendwer nen günstigen dice/ln2 pot? habe nicht unbedingt lust so viel dafür auszugeben wenn ich den pot nur ab und zu nutze. 
bräuchte Cpu und Gpu Pot wobei cpu pot erstmal wichtiger wäre .

Roman hatte mir zwar vor knapp 2 jahren schon geschrieben dass er einen günstigen Pot in arbeit hätte aber seitem hab ich nix neues mitbekommen, bzw von ihm auch nix mehr zu dem Thema gehört :/

Achja kleine frage am Rande: is ein EVGA Nforce 680i sli gut für exoc?  bin bei 775 nich so ganz im thema  

MfG: Willi


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Günstiger dice/ln2 Pot*

Was heißt denn günstig für dich? Ich würde meinen Kupferpot evtl loswerden wollen, ebenso meinen Alu-GPU-Pot (will mir beides später neu kaufen wenn ich fertig mit Studium bin). Kannst mir diesbezüglich bei Interesse gerne eine PN schreiben.

Bzgl. der S775-Frage würde ich sagen, du kannst das Board auf jeden Fall gut verwenden, vor allem zum Einstieg. Sollte auf jeden Fall 450 MHz+ FSB schaffen und für den Anfang absolut ausreichend für subzero sein. Je nachdem was du benchst, sind verschiedene Boards am besten. Für alte CPUs z.B. Asus Commando oder mein absolutes Lieblingsboard für eigentlich alles das ASUS P5E3 Premium (X38). Auch ganz oben dabei das Rampage Extreme und sogut wie alle guten P45 Boards wenn man noch DDR2 hat.

Wenn du dann einen Pot hast kommt das nächste Problem... LN2 ist ziemlich teuer. Ich hab das Glück, dass ich das in der Uni für ein Appel und ein Ei bekomme, aber bei Linde zahlst du glaub ich ca. 1,80€ pro Liter. Echt heftig. Oder magst du sowieso erstmal mit Trockeneis anfangen?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Günstiger dice/ln2 Pot*

also ich sags mal so der pot von dem roman gesprochen hat lag so im bereich 80 euro... da würde ich halt auch ganz gerne landen wollen... 

weis nicht genau hab das board erst seit gestern und für 15 euro bestimmt ganz gut  vom commando hab ich auch schon gutes von roman gehört. warum unbedingt ddr2? 

an ln2 komm ich auch nicht direkt ran, zumal ich auch keinen dewar hab den ich mir entweder noch selber zulegen müsst oder mieten müsste und die dinger sind verdammt teuer also würde ich dann so oder so erstmal nur mit dice benchen... hab zwar schon mit minusgraden gebencht aber nie unter last da peltiers das nicht halten können wenn die wärmeabfuhr höher wird XD trockeneis is ja auch nich grad billig aber naja   damit komm ich noch klar


----------

